# World Cup - Fans and fanatics thread.



## Doctor (10 Jun 2010)

I am at fever pitch waiting for the world cup to start, it will be the high light of my year.

I understand from the original "world cup" thread that some of you nancy boys would rather watch supermarket sweep, or play shove half penny, or discuss your honing guide collection.

However for the folks which adore the worlds most popular sporting activity and applaud the skills of the athletes involved ( please don't go on about overpaid ponces, we all know they are overpaid, but at the end of the day if you don't like football then you are contributing nowt to their wages, unlike the bankers, civil servants etc)

Are they poncy, yes but, they do have to face leg breaking tackles, which I wouldn't want to try. (I know you nancies laugh in the face of danger, the stories i've heard told on here about chipped nails and splinters the size of thunderbugs.

Anyway I have drifted off track, WHO DO YOU THINK WILL WIN

I reckon.......... Holland or Spain.


----------



## Doctor (10 Jun 2010)

I like being a "bloke" :shock:


----------



## Ironballs (10 Jun 2010)

Balls! Beer on standby, bring on the Yanks. Time booked off work, lifts arranged, favours being banked. Come on!!


----------



## Russ (10 Jun 2010)

My chips are on either Brazil or Spain.... As for Rugby; it's a bit of a girly sport, always has been and always will be...


----------



## harryc (10 Jun 2010)

I can't see anybody beyond Spain or Brazil. 

Come on ENGLAND prove me wrong    



Harry


----------



## Mattty (10 Jun 2010)

I'm really looking forward to it. I just hope we can go all the way...


----------



## OPJ (10 Jun 2010)

Somehow, I don't think it will be England lifting the trophy, this year... We're never properly prepared as we play far too many friendlies in our own country...  Plus, ever manager seems to make fundamental errors in squad selection (don't get me started on Heskey or Crouch!! :wink. They'll probably blame it on the weather of altitude, this time... :roll:

Spain look like the favourites, to me. Holland always promise but rarely come close to delivery, these days. I'd say the same about Argentina, as well.


----------



## Doctor (10 Jun 2010)

Heskey :evil: he's already flattened Rio and the tournament hasn't even started


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

I've already settled with the idea that england won't progress past the 2nd round, so I'm ambivelent about our chances - which are zero to none with Gerrard and Lampard in the same midfield and Heskey up front.

I'd like to see Brazil or the Dutch do it, but would love a real outsider like Uruguay or Chile

I've managed to clear most of my work for tomorrow, so i'll be streaming the opening ceremony and the starting game - result!


----------



## Doug B (10 Jun 2010)

I never thought i`d say it Doc, but







.







COME ON FRANCE... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do mexico play football? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doctor (10 Jun 2010)

I got Holland Doug


----------



## Mattty (10 Jun 2010)

Doug B":1p347wto said:


> I never thought i`d say it Doc, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mexico are gonna win big boy. You may have won the cheaters france in the sweepstake but you are going out in the 1st round


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

harryc":1feii3pe said:


> must have got too dark in the workshop to hone their planes for the 10th time today
> 
> Harry



Not at all, I just thought 10 times was sufficient. No need to obsess about these things is there?


----------



## WoodAddict (10 Jun 2010)

THE WORLD CUP STARTS TOMORROW! I only get to say that once every 4 years and it's effing awesome! I'll watch every single game that I possibly can!

I think it's great that no-ones giving England a chance. We support them all the way in everything and although we hope and prey that they will do it, we just can't see it happening. 

For the last few big tournaments we've all said - "It's the best chance they've had for years!" and they've not delivered..... You can be the best team in the world but you still need that little bit of luck. This year they may just do it. Who knows?

If I had to put a thousand pounds on a team I would be looking at Argentina, Spain or Brazil. But then again - turnip it!

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Escudo (10 Jun 2010)

Please can I climb aboard...........(closet football fan).

I promise to do some good mincing around 

Author part 1


----------



## Doug B (10 Jun 2010)

studders":2u3bal5x said:


> No need to obsess about these things is there?





No...that`s my job........or so i`ve been told. :roll: :roll:


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

Doug B":3i581m2r said:


> studders":3i581m2r said:
> 
> 
> > No need to obsess about these things is there?
> ...



I thought you said it was a mis-spelling Doug? :lol:


----------



## Doug B (10 Jun 2010)

Mattty":295tos5q said:


> Doug B":295tos5q said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought i`d say it Doc, but
> ...




Not with the mighty Zinedine zidane


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

Escudo":28pwkio1 said:


> Please can I climb aboard...........(closet football fan).
> 
> I promise to do some good mincing around
> 
> Author part 1



NO.

You started it, now go and stand in the corner; and don't come out until you have learned the error of your ways.

:lol:


----------



## Doug B (10 Jun 2010)

studders":31vcuhwp said:


> Doug B":31vcuhwp said:
> 
> 
> > studders":31vcuhwp said:
> ...




The fat lad don`t care :lol: :lol:


----------



## promhandicam (10 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":3thpjiuw said:


> COME ON ENGLAND!



My sentiments exactly! (as of this evening)


----------



## JonnyD (10 Jun 2010)

i reckon greece have a good chance

cheers

jon


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Jun 2010)

Byron nights :arrow:


----------



## Chems (10 Jun 2010)

I feel sorry for the people who hope for england. Choose another country, we will do poorly, we just don't have a world class team!


----------



## WoodAddict (11 Jun 2010)

Chems":3ptb26rr said:


> I feel sorry for the people who hope for england. Choose another country, we will do poorly, we just don't have a world class team!



That's the spirit! NOT! :roll:


----------



## TrimTheKing (11 Jun 2010)

Spain or Brazil, Holland have their best chance in years, and Argies if the pitches are good.

Come on the INGERLAAAAAAAAND.


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

WE CAN DO IT








Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (11 Jun 2010)

Not a bad first half in the opening game. looking good. I can see those horns getting annoying by the end of the tournament though lol


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Jun 2010)

Yeah, those Vuvuzela's are a pain in the ears! Quite fun for a bit, but will soon get annoying - although not as annoying as the high pitches girly screams that we had to put up with in Korea/Japan.

I have to say, I'm super impressed with the iTV stream - I thought it would be dodgy as I couldn't connect for the opening ceremony, but the game is very hi-res, I've got fullscreen on my monitor here at work, and can see it in crystal clear definition from across the lab - I am a happy bunny!


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

SOUTH AFRICA 1 UP and what a goal it was. =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Simply Brilliant

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":6d4s3rv5 said:


> SOUTH AFRICA 1 UP and what a goal it was. =D> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Simply Brilliant
> 
> ...



Fantastic opening goal of the tournament - couldn't ask for better than that, very calm finish, turning out to be a great game now.


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

Lucky pippers 1.1 He just was not marked

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":b6c15cb6 said:


> Lucky pippers 1.1
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Marquez - cool as a cucumber, nice finish. Pleased for the mexicans, thought they played well in the first half, fair result at the moment I think.


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":2jhxit4r said:


> Mike.C":2jhxit4r said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky pippers 1.1
> ...



Yeah fair enough Colin, but what a dream it would have been for SA, but who knows they could still do it. I love the under dogs :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":3tc5q7qs said:


> ByronBlack":3tc5q7qs said:
> 
> 
> > Mike.C":3tc5q7qs said:
> ...



They just hit the outside of the post, shame it didn't go in, it would have been party time if it did!


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

As the commentator said IF ONLY, how the hell did he miss that :shock: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Jun 2010)

France and Uruguay - rather dull! Forlan looked useful when on the ball, but france were predictably poor, which is nice.


----------



## zeppfly (11 Jun 2010)

italy for me
just wish they would ban those effing hooters :evil:


----------



## neilc (11 Jun 2010)

Doug B":6rkw3l26 said:


> COME ON FRANCE... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



:evil: :evil: :evil: #irelandshouldbethere

but as we're not, I really hope you guys do it.
Neil


----------



## Doctor (11 Jun 2010)

did anyone see that cheeky git, Henry, appeal for hand ball....... I don't know how he's got the nerve.


----------



## Lons (11 Jun 2010)

Doug B":mhtf4y1d said:


> COME ON FRANCE... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Err - did you watch them "play" tonight :?:

My heart says come on Engerlaand - head says Spain :!:


----------



## Doug B (11 Jun 2010)

Lons":2iudp5iv said:


> Doug B":2iudp5iv said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON FRANCE... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...




No, i`m not really a football fan, but i got France in the sweepstake........... I just want the money :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jun 2010)

Doug B":3jmbio3s said:


> Lons":3jmbio3s said:
> 
> 
> > Doug B":3jmbio3s said:
> ...



What team has my man Studders got in the Sweepstakes (or is he even in it), because I want half :wink: :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (11 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":1ag9v63j said:


> What team has my man Studders got in the Sweepstakes
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Errrrr.....

it might just be better if I don't say who....


and you aint getting zilch Mr C.

:lol:


----------



## Jenx (11 Jun 2010)

Probably one of the most 'open' world cups in many many years...
and difficult therefore to predict the winners ...

but if push came to shove, Brazil / Spain in the final, - with Brazil lifting the trophy.

The dutch, portugal, argentina, possibly the germans, all have sides good enough to do the job too, and could do it. 

To my mind, ( and based his record of goals per appearance ) Capello should have Crouch on from the get-go, in place of Heskey. He's the 'unfashionable' type of player, possibly .. but he's regularly done the biz.
There's a potential 'banana-skin' tomorrow for England against the USA - who I'm certain will not be a pushover... 

David Villa will get the Golden boot, I reckon.
and also - a 'prediction' out of the ether -- Milner is going to be the star of England's campaign... he'll come on as a subbie early in the competition, secure a starting place, and play out of his skin for the duration. -- 

Hopefully be a good tournament.


----------



## JonnyD (12 Jun 2010)

studders":1jqq7zsu said:


> Mike.C":1jqq7zsu said:
> 
> 
> > What team has my man Studders got in the Sweepstakes
> ...



I do believe studders stands a good chance if it goes to penalties

cheers

jon


----------



## studders (12 Jun 2010)

JonnyD":1wvi8v1v said:


> I do believe studders stands a good chance if it goes to penalties
> 
> cheers
> 
> jon



Oooohhh.. are we(they) good at them then Mr D ?



Can you tell I'm a bit of an expert on the subject? :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (12 Jun 2010)

studders":3ct2f87v said:


> Mike.C":3ct2f87v said:
> 
> 
> > What team has my man Studders got in the Sweepstakes
> ...



WOT? You mean you come to our abode, eat us out of house and home, disappear with my mrs for 30 seconds at a time, come back and nick the dogs dinner, disappear with the dog for another 20 seconds, who I might add came back all _*BOSS EYED*_ with a smile on it's face, and worst of all you nick my stash of pine. Then you will not even give me JEGLICHE LHRER GEWINNE. :lol: 

Mr S you are a swine and a blaggard, and it's pistols at dawn :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike.C


----------



## studders (12 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":39w9le6p said:


> Mr S you are a swine and a blaggard, and it's pistols at dawn :twisted:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike.C



Sorry Mr C, can't do dawn, will 3pm Wednesday do?


----------



## Blister (12 Jun 2010)

If England PLAY well and don't rely on other teams results fair enough 

But they will need to do a lot better than the last match 

2-1 win and the other team scored all the goals :roll: 

WE WILL SEE :?


----------



## OPJ (12 Jun 2010)

Jenx":34zgpxfq said:


> To my mind, ( and based his record of goals per appearance ) Capello should have Crouch on from the get-go, in place of Heskey. He's the 'unfashionable' type of player, possibly .. but he's regularly done the biz.



While Heskey isn't my first choice no.9 either, I'm no fan of Peter Crouch.  On paper, yes, his scoring record is "phenomenal". But, if you look at this in more detail, you'll see that most of his goals have come against the "minnows" of international football (Trinidad & Tobago, as a prime example from the last Word Cup). What really p****s me off is that, on any pitch, he's the tallest player... Yet, to win an header, he still has climb on the defender's shoulders and never seems to get penalised for it!! :x

Carlton Cole's not lacking in height and he can move with the ball - why couldn't we have taken him??? Bobby Zamora's been on the form of his career, this past season. I'm gutted that Dean Ashton had to retire so young. Had he been able to maintain his fitness, I reckon he could've been just what we need upfront. 

Talking of players without any pace, I was disappointed to see Jamie Carragher (a regular score for Man United, though he is!! ) given a place, especially when Michael Dawson was at first overlooked. If he's been bought along as an understudy to either full back, we're in trouble. He'd lose in a race against Ronaldo or Ribery before it even started! You can see why he wanted to go, though, as it's his last shot at playing in the World Cup finals.

I won't start on the Gerrard/Lampard situation - just yet...!


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jun 2010)

OPJ":29spsxms said:


> Jenx":29spsxms said:
> 
> 
> > To my mind, ( and based his record of goals per appearance ) Capello should have Crouch on from the get-go, in place of Heskey. He's the 'unfashionable' type of player, possibly .. but he's regularly done the biz.
> ...



As a spurs fan, I've had to watch Crouch attempt to play football all of last season, it's not pretty, or very effective, however, i shall forgive him for that one goal he scored at Man City to get us into the champs league!

I wouldn't have him or or the tragically poor Heskey anywhere near the squad, and Carlton Cole for me wouldn't even get into the New Zealand squad, he can move and jump, but anything with a ball is far too taxing for him.

We have a major dirth of talent up front, so I would have personally played Rooney up front on his own, with Gerrard just behind him, that we, we wouldnt have to suffer the awful combination of Gerrard/Lampard which has not worked once in the last decade, and I can't see it magically working again - it's like groundhog day with England, you think Capello will come in and see the obvious and make right, but then as soon as the pressure is on, he reverts back to the same old rubbish that has never worked before.

Still, we should beat the awful yanks, even if its to shut Obama up for 5 minutes from slagging the brits off.


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jun 2010)

Argentina looking electric - Henize scoring a fantastic bullet header, Messi looking like the best player on the planet that he is, fantastic stuff so far, if they can keep up the pace like this, then I think everyone else will have to beware, they have so much talent up front its emberassing. Milito can't even get a start


----------



## Jenx (12 Jun 2010)

Take your point Olly, sometimes the opposition he's scored against are a bit on the 'insignificant' side.. but then again , the fella can only score against the opposition thats in front of him... and he_ has_ done that, at least on the international stage.
I'd heard on the Tranny earlier ( and it was a few hours ago now.. ) that Wright-Phillips looks likely to start ... He's a player I like, and for my money, a heck of a lot better than the (left-at-home) Walcott .. by a country mile. - Again, an 'unfashionable' choice possibly, but I rate the guy.. & I think he may well be a lad who can turn a game for you. ( Time will tell of course !)
Joe Cole is a great wee player.. Just hope the speculation on his future after the tournemant doesn't distract him, -- it could be said he is a bit of a 'luxury' player maybe, .. and I could see why that could be levelled from some quarters, -- but bucketfulls of skill and flair with him, and it'll be great of he gets the chance to use it, and for us to see it.
If I was Capello, I'd go with the Rooney /Crouch combination.. and hope to put a marker down for the rest of the competition in the first game.
Not long to go now  -- Unlike a few Jocks, - I wish the English all the best.. I cant see the Cup being won by them to be brutally honest, but good luck anyway... hopefully this first outing will be an entertaining spectacle, with all the nerves being 'got out the way' in the opening minutes.

All the best ! 8)


----------



## WoodAddict (12 Jun 2010)

starting 11 announced -

green
johnson, terry, king, cole
lennon, gerrard, lampard, milner,
heskey, rooney

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jun 2010)

Not keen at all on that team.

Its be proven beyond a doubt that Gerrard/Lampard simply do not work in the midfield as a pair, bad choice.

Heskey up front is tragic, he'll spend more time on his considerable buttocks than actually doing anything productive.

Milner on the left - not his best position and will create very little, should have started with the much more talented and in-form Joe Cole.

The only thing I'm relieved about is that he is starting Lennon, he is streets ahead of Wright-Phillips and far more effective, but in the past few friendlies, england have been absolutely hopeless in getting the ball. With Lampard and Gerrard fannying about in the midfield, I can see this being a real turgid effort.

However, saying all that, I sincerely hope that I'm completely wrong, and that we totally and utterly murder the yanks, their arrogance and ignorance are very grating (the fans that it is).


----------



## OPJ (12 Jun 2010)

Well, at least he's put a proper winger on the left-hand side, rather than putting Gerrard there, simply to accommodate him - which, surely, suggests that most England managers have rated Lampard more than Gerrard?! 

That still leaves us without a defensive/holding midfield player and the USA have a few talented players in their attack (well, Donovan and Dempsey are two I can recall).

I don't think playing Rooney on his own (or, even, with Gerrard in support) would help our situation. That's where we need an Alan Shearer-type target man. Rooney's been played upfront alone for both club and country yet, we barely seem to create anything; he's always tracking back and having to try and do it all on his own.

Erm, I think the game must be on by now - I'd better be off...


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jun 2010)

OPJ":j83sk8yu said:


> Well, at least he's put a proper winger on the left-hand side, rather than putting Gerrard there, simply to accommodate him - which, surely, suggests that most England managers have rated Lampard more than Gerrard?!
> 
> That still leaves us without a defensive/holding midfield player and the USA have a few talented players in their attack (well, Donovan and Dempsey are two I can recall).
> 
> ...



Rooney's best form has come with playing up front on his own supported by a decent midfield, its just when they have tried it with england we have had the same old pensioners in midfield.

I also woudn't describe Milner as a proper winger - certainly not on the left anyway, his best position by his own admission is on the right side or middle.

I'm being overly critical, but its so frustrating to see Capello go against his own statements "I will only take fit players, I will only pick players on form" - both of which are complete boulderdash as he reverts back to the same old choices that have never worked in the past.

It's KICK OFF though now.. come on Lennon!!!


----------



## Lons (12 Jun 2010)

Only one word to use and that is:- Disappointing


----------



## OPJ (12 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":q04iqedh said:


> I also woudn't describe Milner as a proper winger - certainly not on the left anyway, his best position by his own admission is on the right side or middle.
> 
> I'm being overly critical, but its so frustrating to see Capello go against his own statements "I will only take fit players, I will only pick players on form" - both of which are complete boulderdash as he reverts back to the same old choices that have never worked in the past.



That's a fair comment on Milner. I just meant that he's far better suited to that role than Gerrard  - and Wright-Phillips, based on tonight's performance! 

Of all, the managers we've had since Glenn Hoddle was sacked, Capello is the only one I've had any faith in - and I'm quite the xenophobe when it comes to managing a national side!!  You're right; our first eleven isn't that different to the team we were fielding eight or nine years ago - yet, look at how just about every other nation has changed considerably. That's where my sceptical side kicks in, with a suspicion that the FA (no to mention the media) have more of a say in team selection for its highest "commercial value" or whatever.... :?

Tonight's game showed a lot of promise and, of the three games I've seen of this World Cup so far, it was the most entertaining, to me. Heskey didn't do too badly and the Gerrard/Lampard combination seemed to work quite well... Yet, we only managed the one goal? I don't think we can heap too much praise on Tim Howard. As much as that was an improvement over past performances, we're still clearly lacking 'something'.

Fair credit to Heskey, though. He didn't do badly at all. Despite what I said about him earlier on, I was a huge fan when he was at Leicester. Then, he moved to Anfield and it all seemed to start going wrong - he lost his centre of gravity and everything!  I thought things may have picked up again at Birmingham or Wigan but, not really. He's a confidence player; in the sense that, when he doesn't believe in himself, he doesn't perform at all (where as, other players in the same situation can still make some contribution to a team effort). I never rated Gerard Houllier (Benitez Mk.I) as a manager so, I can't imagine he helped Heskey' self esteem. I was pleased to see him reunited with O'Neill at Villa though, I still fear it could be too late for his career (regardless of tonight's performance).

We all know, deep down, that he can do the job and we always have... That's the reason he's been back in contention (coupled with the memories of that 5-1 victory in Germany, years ago! :wink

I think it's safe to say we'll make it past the group stages. 

I used see Alan Smith as another contender for the no.9 jersey but, what the heck happened to him?! He seemed to drop of the face of the Earth... ?

No, wait! He joined *Newcastle*, didn't he!!  That clubs a curse for just about every player. It's like crash landing on the LOST island! James Milner is only one of only a small handful of players (Shay Given being the other) to have joined and left them without harming his career. Obafemi Martins, Geremi, Mark Viduka, Michael Owen, Stephen Carr, Celestine Babayaro... (A few of the more recent names I can remember) They were all pretty good - until they joined Newcastle! Where are they now???


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jun 2010)

Usual turgid display from the overhyped 'golden generation'. It didn't work a decade ago, and it doesn't work now (Lampard/Gerrard/Heskey).

On that form we won't get past the qualifying round. Nothing that I didn't expect though.


----------



## Mike.C (12 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":3az1vuup said:


> Usual turgid display from the overhyped 'golden generation'. It didn't work a decade ago, and it doesn't work now (Lampard/Gerrard/Heskey).
> 
> On that form we won't get past the qualifying round. Nothing that I didn't expect though.



IMHO the most disappointing player on the field was Rooney.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (13 Jun 2010)

USA was always going to be a tough opener. We showed lots of good points. I hope he doesn't drop Green because of one mistake. He's still the same keeper he was earlier today when it was decided he was the best from the 3.

No win but not a loss so it's not all bad. Roll on Friday! 8)


----------



## head clansman (13 Jun 2010)

HI 

for me the finals got to be HOLLAND ENGLAND


S o i can go to the street party in Holland just to see the look of horror on my son in laws face as we drive the winning ball into the back of there net , please don't wake me up i only get to dream like this every four years :lol: :lol: hc


 COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## Lons (13 Jun 2010)

_No, wait! He joined *Newcastle*, didn't he!!  That clubs a curse for just about every player. It's like crash landing on the LOST island! James Milner is only one of only a small handful of players (Shay Given being the other) to have joined and left them without harming his career. Obafemi Martins, Geremi, Mark Viduka, Michael Owen, Stephen Carr, Celestine Babayaro... (A few of the more recent names I can remember) They were all pretty good - until they joined Newcastle! Where are they now???_ 

Hi Olly

I don't want to hijack the thread but.............. I can't let that pass without comment and I guess that's exactly the response you're looking for :roll: so I'll rise to the bait.

As a NUFC supporter Olly, I find that sweeping statement to be not just inaccurate but more than a little OTT. But I guess you would be an expert on our club from your base in Somerset :?: 
I don't wear the tinted glasses of many of our supporters and am fully aware of the clubs' shortcomings but the "loyal" players who play with their hearts and not just for the cash which many joined us for have shown their mettle last season.

The players mentioned with the exception of Stephen Carr were sold by our "cockney mafia" owner to either cash in (Given & Milner) or to rid the club of astronomical wages in the face of relegation. Some of course jumped ship having put us in that position, and your comment on Alan Smith does him an injustice. His career took a nosedive when he joined MUFC - he plays very well for us thank you. :shock: 

All of the players you mention are talented - the reason for any of them now underperforming is down to themselves and the clubs they are now employed by.


I've no intention of escalating this into an argument Olly, football is as emotive as religion and politics and I'm surprised it's allowed on the forum - but in "footy speak" - you're talking out of your **** :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Bob


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2010)

Lons wrote;



> "cockney mafia" owner



Bob I was going to agree with you until you took the cockney name in vain, now you can pipper off and fight your own battles  and leave us cockneys out of it :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":p1l4qs8f said:


> IMHO the most disappointing player on the field was Rooney.


I'm a United fan so bound to be a bit biased, but he hardly saw the ball, and you can't shine without that!

Something wasn't right last night, Rooney was consistently behind Heskey playing deep. All season at United has been told to be the furthest player up the pitch and let the others do the supplying. Makes no sense to me to take a player who has been scoring goals in a specific formation all season and play him in a different position in a tournament where he only has a few shorts occasions ot have an effect.

Bad tactics IMO, and a lack of genuine quality, but the comments around 'same old turgid players' and 'golden generation' are a constant puzzle to me. Can anyone name me a bunch of better players that should be there?

Carlton Cole - Can do a similar job to Heskey but don't be fooled into thinking he would provide the same but add goals, he wouldn't - Distinctly average!
Bobby Zamora - Form of his career but speak to any Fulham fans (and I know 4 die hards who go home and away) and they will still tell you that he needs 6-7 chances to get a goal - Distinctly average!
Joe Cole - should be a starter on the left every time for my money! Most skillful player England have, andmost likely to create for us. I hope to god Fergie is talking to his agents now as i would love to see him in a United shirt next season.
SWP - All my City mates say the same - all fart and no dung (no end product). Not good enough.
James Milner - Good player, but not as effective as Cole on the left, and no better that Gerrard/Lampard in the middle. Good impact substitute.
Michael Carrick - Has lost something this season. Defensively not as good as he has been, and his creative spark has gone. Not good enough.
Gareth Barry - Potentially good player, creative and defensive when needed, but only half fit so can;t be relied on.
Owen Hargreaves - Would be in there (for me) if he was fit but definite no no having missed a year of football. Shame as he would allow us to play Lamps/Hargreaves with rooney/Gerrard up front and give us cover on all the bases.

All in all, say what you want about the players who are there but the simple fact is that they ARE the best we have, so the manager HAS to pick them!


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":87q0ub35 said:


> Mike.C":87q0ub35 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO the most disappointing player on the field was Rooney.
> ...



Trim I have commited one sin that _*I HATE ABOUT NEWSPAPERS*_ and that is build a player up, pin all your hopes on him, and then if he has an off day, or as you say is not fed the ball, shoot him down in the flames the day. I was so disappointed in the draw that I do as they do and blame someone.

As you say he was not as forward as Heskey but I took this to be Heskey making more of an effort, but maybe he was told to let Heskey go forward. While on the subject of Heskey surely I cannot be the only one who thought he played all right? In fact he was one of the better England players.

The one thing that no one should do is blame Green for the draw. Some of the greatest goal keepers have made mistakes in international games. The Cat Peter Bonetti, and the greastest English goal keeper of all time Gordon Banks have had their moments. Although Banks will be remembered for that superman save from Pele in the 1970 world cup.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":1dqlv193 said:


> Trim I have commited one sin that _*I HATE ABOUT NEWSPAPERS*_ and that is build a player up, pin all your hopes on him, and then if he has an off day, or as you say is not fed the ball, shoot him down in the flames the day. I was so disappointed in the draw that I do as they do and blame someone.
> 
> As you say he was not as forward as Heskey but I took this to be Heskey making more of an effort, but maybe he was told to let Heskey go forward. While on the subject of Heskey surely I cannot be the only one who thought he played all right? In fact he was one of the better England players.
> 
> ...


I agree mate, I thought Heskey was one of our best performers on the night. I don't agree with general consensus that a player should be in there just because he can bring others in, for me he needs to be able to contribute more, but on the basis that he is in there then I will give him my support, and last night he didn't do much wrong. And when he does get it right, he is a great foil for Rooney's skills.

Regrading whether it was effort or tactics I don't know, but Rooney is all about effort so I have to believe that it was team orders for them to play like that otherwise I would expect to see Rooney sitting on the shoulder or the centre half waiting for the ball to be fed in front of him, but he was way too deep for that.

Hopefully they will get it right next time and have rooney playing more the way he does for United, bullying the CH's and waiting for the ball to be fed in for him to run onto, and not dropping deep to be the creator for a striker who with the best will in the world, isn't good enough at scoring goals for us to be pinning our hopes on him. Let Heskey hold it up, lay it off to Gerrard/Lampard and let them feed Rooney and I think we will be a different team.

It was a poor piece of goalkeeping and there's no arguing that. The ball didn't move at all, he should have had his body behind it, but we should have scored more goals and that is what cost us. 

On the bright side I think we will only improve from this...


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":3spvj46a said:


> Mike.C":3spvj46a said:
> 
> 
> > Trim I have commited one sin that _*I HATE ABOUT NEWSPAPERS*_ and that is build a player up, pin all your hopes on him, and then if he has an off day, or as you say is not fed the ball, shoot him down in the flames the day. I was so disappointed in the draw that I do as they do and blame someone.
> ...



We better improve, because can you imagine the headlines if Slovenia kept their place at the top of the league and won the group  

If we finish runners up in the group we will meet Germany in the last 16, but if we win it we will have a good chance of playing Serbia who I am sure will be runners up in group D :roll: 

It's bleeding nerve racking for us, so you can imagine how the team feel, especially Green who upon waking up this morning I am sure hoped that yesterday was just a dream :shock: 

Bad goalkeeping or just a stupid lack of concentration if I was the manager he would still be playing in the next game :wink:

EDIT: Scratch that 1.0 to Ghana, will Serbia still be runners up? I think so if they stop giving away stupid penalties like that :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (13 Jun 2010)

hi guys 

JMHO peter crouch, as ever , was not on in the game long enough should have come on earlier or better still right at the beginning, been a different final score then . hc :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Jun 2010)

Germans looking amazing, their service to the strikers is brilliant. The play with a real shape, proper movement, patient build up, everything that we are unable to do - and this is with half of their team as their second choices.


----------



## Lons (13 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":2vl3p0s7 said:


> Lons wrote;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't mean to offend any Cockneys out there, my appologies young sir  

My comment was aimed squarely at Mr Michael Ashley ESQ. whos' activities and decisions have been strange to say the least.

Who in their right mind appoints a gambling casino manager as MD of a premier football club ffs ?
And his dodgy dealings with Sports Direct are under serious investigation!

He is even worse than our previous chairman who I'm sure was Geordie mafia  and I never thought I would say that   

Anyway - *COME ON YOU ENGLAND* !!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2010)

Lons":3ikycja1 said:


> Mike.C":3ikycja1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lons wrote;
> ...



Hi Bob,

No offence taken mate :lol: In fact I found it quite funny :lol: , because the cockneys have been called many things but never the mafia :lol: 

I must admit that there has been some strange goings on at Newcastle, but it's not only them, just look at Liverpool and poor Pompey. I think that some muppets get involved with these clubs for a fast buck, and pipper the state of the club when they leave :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2010)

Who thinks that the ref's are a bit handy with the yellow and red cards so far?

One thing I am sure of is that Cahill should never have been sent off. Alright the Germans were in another world compared to the aussies. but that really spoilt the game for me.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":2hwjf0ci said:


> Who thinks that the ref's are a bit handy with the yellow and red cards so far?
> 
> One thing I am sure of is that Cahill should never have been sent off. Alright the Germans were in another world compared to the aussies. but that really spoilt the game for me.
> 
> ...



The aussies could have 20 players on the pitch and they would still be torn to shreds, the germans are simple awesome - thats what happen when you play eager young talent as opposed to old hasbeens like our guys.


----------



## head clansman (13 Jun 2010)

hi 

they were good :evil: , really bloody good, :evil: :evil: the Germans are going to be a force to be reckoned with this time round :evil: mores the pity . hc


----------



## andycktm (13 Jun 2010)

I feel sorry for the genuine footy fans,its painfull to see England flop as a non footy fan 
And you know........ the pain is gona come ,sure as the sun rises


----------



## WoodAddict (13 Jun 2010)

This happens every single tournament! Why are people writing England off already! They drew, yes it wasn't the best performance but it wasn't all bad and they didn't lose. They will win both of the remaining group games and then it's a simple knock-out tournament and ANYTHING can happen!

COME ON ENGLAND!

Lets just hope that the players haven't given up like all of the so-called fans and the media seem to have! When it comes to sport we seem to be the most pessimistic country in the world. We've got the same chance from here as we had at the start! 

Where has all of the support disappeared too?


----------



## Gary (13 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":3uelyobs said:


> COME ON ENGLAND!



Don't worry they'll be home soon. :lol:


----------



## OPJ (13 Jun 2010)

Lons":1lbbg763 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but.............. I can't let that pass without comment and I guess that's exactly the response you're looking for :roll: so I'll rise to the bait.
> 
> As a NUFC supporter Olly, I find that sweeping statement to be not just inaccurate but more than a little OTT. But I guess you would be an expert on our club from your base in Somerset :?:
> I don't wear the tinted glasses of many of our supporters and am fully aware of the clubs' shortcomings but the "loyal" players who play with their hearts and not just for the cash which many joined us for have shown their mettle last season.
> ...



Lons,

Thanks for your reply. 

I wasn't looking to draw up an argument or insult anyone - you have me confused with a regular poster from WWUK! :-D I do apologise if you see my message in any other way. I agree with the sentiments in your final paragraph so, I'll try to keep this brief... 

I did forget to mention Damien Duff (!) :roll: but, come on, you have to agree that something odd has been going on with your club for the last few years. If it's not the degradation of a player's ability then, you seem to suffer heavily by losing players regularly to long and short-term injury lay-offs... Congratulations on bouncing straight back up to the Premier League but, before I make my next comment, I would like to apologise for having not payed any serious attention to your club's past year within the Championship... 

But, that year you went down was a prime example of how badly your team seems to suffer with injury problems (even if you ignore "Hamstring" Owen! ). I remember there were times when you were barely able to field a team of eleven recognised faces.

I don't bear a grudge with Newcastle United (not even for that 5-0 at St.James' Park, back in '97? :x) but, in that season, it came to the point where I wanted to see them relegated; in hope that they would offload all the extra weight, rebuild themselves in the Championship and bounce back (as West Ham did - they just didn't have the manager to take things onwards from there). Let's hope that Chris Hughton (?) can keep them afloat next season. 

There's also a world of difference between buying high-quality players and seeing them decline (whenever), as opposed to the Houllier/Benitez method; selling your top stars and replacing them with absolute dog s***e!! 

Sorry, that wasn't very brief, was it.... 

*Back to the World Cup!!!*


----------



## OPJ (13 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":i98cw2zt said:


> This happens every single tournament! Why are people writing England off already! They drew, yes it wasn't the best performance but it wasn't all bad and they didn't lose.



I completely agree!

This is one the many reasons I stopped reading newspapers four-years ago (should've stopped much sooner ). Any talk of replacing Green with James for the next game is complete b******s - let's go back twelve-years... Would David "Calamity" James have been a contender for the England no.1 jersey then??? Green made up for his howler by by preventing Altedorf from putting the USA ahead - yet, the vultures only focus on the negative.

I do think we're still missing 'something' as the USA weren't bad but, they weren't that 'great', either. I'd be surprised if we come up against stiffer opposition in this group but we didn't come close enough to regaining our lead (particularly in the second half).

We're not going to win the Cup but we stand a great chance of getting through to the knock-out stages, like always. But, unfortunately, life isn't like the events that occur in Mike Basset: England Manager; anything less than victory in the final is seen as failure! It's wrong to assume that we're "due one soon"... Didn't Uruguay win the very first competition, as the hosts as well? I think they won it again a few years later, and once more within the next twenty years... Yet, as far as we can tell, they appear to have their feet on the ground today.


----------



## Lons (13 Jun 2010)

_I wasn't looking to draw up an argument or insult anyone - you have me confused with a regular poster from WWUK! :-D I do apologise if you see my message in any other way._

Hi Olly

No way did you upset or offend me, I'm very thick skinned (have to be after supporting NUFC man and boy for 50 years  )

Problem at Newcastle for as long as I can remember has been at the top. Motives have always been suspect and decisions very dodgy. just look at how many managers we've had.

Hughton is a good coach but not up to premiership management IMO and with no cash available to strengthen a weak squad we're gonna struggle again.
Ashley is interested only in selling the club but the sale board has been up and down so much nobody knows anymore.

Not a good situation for one of the best supported clubs in the UK (Just look at how the premiership attendances dropped and the championship grew last season).

As you say though back to the world cup. One thing likely - won't be penalties if we draw Germany though. :roll: 

cheers

Bob


----------



## Jenx (14 Jun 2010)

Dont get too carried away with that german performance....
The Aussies were dire. -- fair point , the sending off was a bit on the harsh side, but comeon.. Craig Moore ? .. he was a dumplin' when he played for Rangers up here 10 years ago.

The german defence (Lahm aside ) is nothing special, and if they come up against top class opposition strikers, the cracks will show very quickly.
4-0 was a deserved result, but it flatters to deceive.... the opposition were very low grade.

Capello has created a monster with the way he handled the goalkeeping question, before England had ever kicked a ball.. and that'll bite him back. A problem / scenario created out of nothing, and for no constructive reason. Raises serious questions about his "management" style for me.

Green made an error, fair enough, but he's still a fine keeper.. and I think they need to stick by him for next friday. That could have happened to any of the 3 keepers England have with them there... a 'fluke' error, and little more than that.

It needs mentioning... the silly person commentator ( dont know which one it was ), seconds after Gerard's goal says _"oh this could be fun"_.
What an arrogant idiotic comment.. aye, only 86 minutes to go.. why on earth would you ever contemplate the US scoring in such short a time-window. There's nothing like putting the kiss of death on it.. and he managed that, exactly true to form, as they always do.

If they ( England ) want to progress - they'll have to do better, and I actually do believe they're capable of doing so.. there are some good players there, but when your star-striker has to run 40 yards back towards his own net to retrieve the ball and try to move forward, then something's not clicking into place just quite right.
And that isn't said 'star-strikers' fault.. without the backup, he cant do it all.

The tournament, as it stands, is still very wide open.

8)


----------



## OPJ (14 Jun 2010)

Jenx":37udib90 said:


> It needs mentioning... the silly person commentator ( dont know which one it was ), seconds after Gerard's goal says _"oh this could be fun"_.
> What an arrogant idiotic comment.. aye, only 86 minutes to go.. why on earth would you ever contemplate the US scoring in such short a time-window. There's nothing like putting the kiss of death on it.. and he managed that, exactly true to form, as they always do.



I think that was Clive Tyldsley. Though, I don't think much of Andy Townsend either, who was sat next to him that night!! 

ITV seem to have come in to a bit of money, in the last couple of years - yet, they can't bring in a half-decent commentator or punditry team! :x By bringing Adrian Chiles across from BBC and employing people like Keegan and Vieira to talk about the action afterwards, it's like they're deliberately trying to turn viewers _away_ from their channels! Thank God Andy Townsend hasn't yet made it back to the studio from the commentary box in time. No sign or Robbie Earle or Teddy Sheringham yet but, I'm sure they're lying in wait somewhere...  How long before Mark Lawrenson gets offered a job there?! :roll:

I'm sure Peter Brackley's still employed by them - he's not as incompetent as the others. Why he's so far down the pecking order behind Tyldsley and the other guy is anyone's guess!!

HD viewers missed England's opening goal and, when they first played Nike's new advert a few weeks ago (you know the one!), they cut the end off it so that everyone missed the large Nike logo! There was talk that Nike weren't going to pay them because of this monumental cock-up but, I'm guessing they got their money in the end...

It's like they have too many adverts to shove down our throats - as if it isn't bad enough already, with all the interruptions to the pre-match build up and analysis after the game. 

Too many of the bigger games so far have been on ShiTV. Let's hope things are more balanced in the BBC's favour for the rest of the tournament.

I think I'll take Ironballs' advice on Friday - mute the TV and put the radio on!


----------



## Mike.C (16 Jun 2010)

What a shock the Swiss beating Spain :shock: It just go to show you with a disciplined team who go 1 up and then knuckle down and defend, you can win anything. Boy do I love the under dogs :lol: =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (16 Jun 2010)

Now every single team has played have a look around the results. In the grand scheme of things I think England still have as a good a chance as anyone else if we're only looking at the first games performance! With the exception of Germany (as much as it pains me to say it!) everyone else just looked mediocre at best!

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## OPJ (16 Jun 2010)

Well, the overall standard of the opening games hasn't been great, has it? It's clear that the best is still yet to come from many other nations, besides our own. Germany were up against the very lacklustre Australian side, don't forget - whom started that match with a lone "makeshift" striker (Cahill) who was later red-carded.

Tonight, we saw the _fifth_ red card of the tournament (already! :shock. I think there was a criticism in the last tournament (or was it Euro 2008) that the refs were being too strict, as part of FIFA's directive to cut out foul play... Not that you could argue with tonight's decision.

Diego Forlan for the Golden Boot, anyone? 
(Why couldn't he regularly perform like this at Old Trafford... )


----------



## head clansman (17 Jun 2010)

hi 

The arg & sko match what a lovely cheeky little goal right on half time , that will make for a brilliant second half now .hc 8)


----------



## TrimTheKing (17 Jun 2010)

head clansman":259d532g said:


> hi
> 
> The arg & sko match what a lovely cheeky little goal right on half time , that will make for a brilliant second half now .hc 8)


Far and away the best match of the tourny so far


----------



## TrimTheKing (17 Jun 2010)

OOoooooohhhhhhhh, so close to the equaliser there, should have scored!!!


----------



## TrimTheKing (17 Jun 2010)

Game over!


----------



## Doctor (17 Jun 2010)

The posters on the indifferent thread are football mad, they might not like it but they seem to be watching it.

Come on over, it's nice here 
:lol:


----------



## Ironballs (17 Jun 2010)

Arriverdeci froggie! :lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (18 Jun 2010)

Chatting to a mate at work about a great little entrepreneurial idea that I'd had while watching a world cup match the evening before, I said to him "Jock, I was thinking of making a little money off the back of the World cup?", "I was thinking of importing some of those loud, annoying trumpet things", Jock burst my bubble by reminding me there were a nation of them living on the other side of 'the wall' from us 

ach well !


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":1umr76zk said:


> Chatting to a mate at work about a great little entrepreneurial idea that I'd had while watching a world cup match the evening before, I said to him "Jock, I was thinking of making a little money off the back of the World cup?", "I was thinking of importing some of those loud, annoying trumpet things", Jock burst my bubble by reminding me there were a nation of them living on the other side of 'the wall' from us
> 
> ach well !



Can you remind me which group Scotland are in?


----------



## Jenx (18 Jun 2010)

........... Told ye the Germans weren't "all that". :wink: 

Argentina / Holland Final, i reckon. 8)


----------



## chris_d (19 Jun 2010)

I'm guessing that the complete lack of comment on last night's performance just about sums it up! I'm now officially bored of watching England and that is after I raced 125 miles home in rush hour traffic to view the match.

I'd forgive the lack of goals if they were inventive but we sat so deep that we just couldn't command a credible attacking flow in the Algeria half. Quite how "Fabio" (the irony) can justify his strategy is beyond me - he is either blind or utterly arrogant in refusing to make significant changes to the team posture after 30 minutes of dire play. Effective management is not just about making the right decisions all the time but also about realising that you have made mistakes. Fabio's re-affirmation of his initial strategy, ie the Sean Wright-Phillips substitution, re-enforces my opinion that he is stubborn and lacks the humility and vision to undertake remedial actions.

Swapping Lennon for SWR was a micro change - completely ignoring the macro problem that the team configuration/formation was fundamentally wrong given Algeria's style of play. We just don't have the free flowing passing and speed in midfield that a team worthy of winning the World Cup usually commands.

Just in my humble opinion,
Chris


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Jun 2010)

I agree Chris, there were some fundamentals missing again.

Where the hell is Joe Cole? He is far and away our most skilful and creative player, and works like a trojan, he has everything you want in a footballer.

Carragher got booked with half an hour to go, guaranteed to miss the next match, so what do you do, leave him on there so that you have a new, untried partnership at the centre of defence, or drag him off immediately and get whoever is going to play in the next match on for half an hour of getting used to playing in that defence?

Heskey/Rooney isn't working when you play Rooney on the half way line. Time for Heskey out and Crouch in. There's nobody else like him in the tournament and it will take the opposition a while to work him out. It might only take 10 minutes but he could have made the difference in that time.

I have to be optimistic that we will get through, but there are some massive improvements needed and the players didn't look very happy even in the tunnel before the game.


----------



## OPJ (19 Jun 2010)

Chris, I think 'utterly arrogant' (and stubborn) sums up Capello pretty darn well. But, I guess that's one of the problems with bringing in a manager with a huge reputation (and ego!) from overseas. In his opinion, we "need" _his_ help...  Yet, just like Eriksson, he has no experience of managing in the Premier League and, therefore, he had no idea (prior to taking the job) of managing the English players (unless he's based all his opinions on managing Beckham, of course... :?).

I hated the way Andy Townsend kept mentioning the performances of the South American teams - why?! Even on a good day, our style of football is going to remain totally different. It's the same with most European nations.

I hate it when fans blame it all on the manager (or, one player...) but, in the events of last night alone, Capello 'did a Rob Green'!

With all this talk of a need to change the formation from 4-4-w, questions over the manager and England struggling in the group stage, this really is beginning to sound a lot like Mike Bassett: England Manager!! 

For me, Heskey was our best player last night! :shock: He could've done better in front of goal, once or twice but, he was everywhere; tracking back to retrieve the ball long before Steve Gerrard could be bothered. He did a commendable job as a target man, I thought, as I much as I hate the long-ball game, and a few decisions early on went wrongly against him.

Why he was substituted then, I cannot understand! I agreed with the decision to bring Defoe on (though, it should've happened much earlier) but, it should've been at the expense of Rooney, who was hardly in the game at all.

...Just like Frank Lampard (ignoring that single chance in the first-half). I thought Gareth Barry was our _second_ best performer on the night (he saved the blushes of Carragher and Terry more than once) yet, he was also taken off - it should've been Lampard. :?

Any respect I had for Capello went out the window when I read the team-sheet - David James in for Rob Green. :x I think he reads and believes in the British tabloids too much... Perhaps now, they'll tell him to drop Lampard and introduce a familiar left-winger (Joe Cole). It clearly doesn't work with Gerard out there, just to accommodate "the big three" in midfield (FFS! :x). Put Lampard on the bench, play Barry to provide defensive cover for Gerrard going forwards and have Joe Cole on the left - it's not difficult, is it, Fabio?! :roll:

Dawson's got to be a shoe-in now, at centre-back (another opportunity to show that Capello was wrong, in leaving Dawson out of the final twenty-three). Unless he'd rather drop Johnson in alongside Terry and bring Wright-Phillips in as a right-back, or something?! :?

I really don't fancy our chances in the next game (on paper, they always looked the most threatening of our group), even if we decide to change formation. The player's just weren't in it last night, for whatever reason, and I'm glad to see they were rightly booed at the end of the game.

Some credit where it's due to Algeria, though. They don't stand much of a chance of progressing any further than this but, as the birth nation of Zinedine Zidane, some of their players looked very comfortable on the ball, last night, and some of their possession and passing was excellent... Unlike England, who often gave them all the time in the world - we seem to be sliding back towards playing in a negative/defensive style reminiscent of the days when Eriksson reined un-supremely....


----------



## big soft moose (19 Jun 2010)

OPJ":nza3ht5v said:


> Some credit where it's due to Algeria, though. They don't stand much of a chance of progressing any further than this but, as the birth nation of Zinedine Zidane, some of their players looked very comfortable on the ball, last night, and some of their possession and passing was excellent..



I wouldnt bet on it - if we lose to slovenia ( which is a given the way we are playing) and algeria manage to beat the usa then they would go through second in the group

on the topic of our formation i'd say leave hesky where he is and take rooney off and replace him with crouch.


----------



## WoodAddict (19 Jun 2010)

It doesn't fill you with confidence in the manger when you see him with his hands in his pockets and his head down when the half-time whistle blew. Even he looked like he'd given up. SWP and Defoe were the only positives to take from that game. They did make a difference when they came on. Barry looked good. 

Capello talks about them having a club atmosphere in the england camp! They'll never play like a club because he still can't decide on a set-up, formation. system or starting line-up! He needs to make his mind up NOW for the next starting 11 and get them playing as a team against the others in training for 4 days. This is the only way we'll stand any chance against Slovenia.

I'm still saying that they'll go through because I honestly think that they _CAN_ beat Slovenia and I would never give up on them until it's all over, but something has to change. There is well reported trouble in the french camp and it filtered through on the pitch. They didn't look like they cared at all.................... sadly - neither did we :roll: it makes you wonder what's going on behind the scene's that we don't know about. 

Stuart Pearce needS to give Capello a slap and teach him a thing or two about how to get the players fired up! 

FFS............COME ON ENGLAND!

Just a quick thought on Gerrard being a left-winger - The formation that that ITV displayed was deceptive. He didn't actually play as a winger. Ashley cole was a wing-back and Gerrard was drifting in and falling in behind Cole when he got caught short and Algeria broke quickly. Nice idea but it just didn't work! Rooney is one of the best strikers in the world, so why build a formation around making him perform better. He doesn't need help! Just put another decent striker on with him and not that donkey Heskey!


----------



## big soft moose (19 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":36bc547k said:


> Rooney is one of the best strikers in the world,!



not by his performance so far he isnt - he may be one of the best club strikers in the world but his performance at a international level in this world cup has been pitiful (and his performance off pitch leaves a lot to be desired too , vis his comments after the algeria game)

imo hes a prima donna who needs a good kick up the rs - replace him with crouch in the next game and show the jumped up little chav that hes not indespensible then hopefully when he next plays he might put some oomph into it


----------



## Gary (19 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":1gx6j94h said:


> FFS............COME ON ENGLAND!




Don't panic, another 0-0 drawer and they'll fly home Wednesday evening. :lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Jun 2010)

I nicked this from another forum, this guy 'gets it' and sums it all up nicely, and yes he's English, he's loud, wears a knotted hanky on his head when he's on holidays, rolls his trousers up at the beach, and he's a Norris dancer-you cant get any more English !, this is what he has to say

"I tend to agree with the Scots, perhaps not as strongly, but when they say that the England team is overhyped and in reality just average, they have decades of poor performances to back them.
I was even fooled this time into expecting at least a competent performance, maybe a semifinal appearance.
Instead I got a version made in Pinewood, that should have been called "Carry on being rubbish". The Algeria Game was the worst performance I have seen in more than 50 years. No fight, no spirit and precious little ability. Against a team that couldn't compete in the 1st division.
I can forgive bad performances, I can accept losing to a better team. I can't accept players hiding and playing without passion and effort. They were a disgrace.

From now on I will adopt the Scotish approach "we are carp and know it", take defeat as normal and just enjoy the game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epJ2GZ0UWvw


----------



## WoodAddict (19 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":8284g8xp said:


> I can forgive bad performances, I can accept losing to a better team. I can't accept players hiding and playing without passion and effort.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Lons (19 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":d88h72nd said:


> It doesn't fill you with confidence in the manger when you see him with his hands in his pockets and his head down when the half-time whistle blew. Even he looked like he'd given up.
> 
> Capello talks about them having a club atmosphere in the england camp! They'll never play like a club because he still can't decide on a set-up, formation. system or starting line-up! He needs to make his mind up NOW for the next starting 11 and get them playing as a team against the others in training for 4 days. This is the only way we'll stand any chance against Slovenia.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that but how do you know what Capello is saying. I listen VERY carefully when he speaks and I can't understand half of it :?: 

How the hell can we expect a manager who speaks poor english to converse properly with the English players (Unless they're all fluent in Italian of course) :roll:

I felt embarassed at the performance last night  but silly enough not to have given up hope - ah well :duno: 

Bob


----------



## WoodAddict (19 Jun 2010)

I've not given up on 'em yet and won't do until it's over, wether that be wednesday or in the final!

I've said it before and 'll say it again! we can still do it!

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Doctor (19 Jun 2010)

Well I started this thread and here is my thoughts:

4 years of waiting for a major tournament, the promise, the feeling this could be the one, quarter finals a definate, semis maybe and a win possibly.

Now, I hope England qualify and go on to do better, but, last nights performance was the worst performance of an England team I have ever seen. I love Wayne Rooney, he's a star, but he's blown it, how dare he get all upset because the crowd are booing, I'd like to see how he felt spending possibly 1/2 his years salary watching his dung performance, and lets face it thats exactly what it was, by the end he wasn't even chasing a ball.

As for the tournament, god its dull, why doesn't it feel like previous world cups, where are the stars the performances which you remember for years?
or is it just me?

The star of the show so far........... Maradonna... god that hurts :shock:


----------



## WoodAddict (19 Jun 2010)

it does seem to be missing the usual spark and excitement. no characters, no great games or individual performances. I agree about the maradonna thing though - the argies are the only team that looked like world class!

I'm on a course from monday to thursday, I'm lodging away in oldham with a colleague that isn't interested in football! :roll: I think I'll be finishing early on monday and finding the nearest boozer! :?


----------



## Doctor (19 Jun 2010)

WoodAddict":24a1qjb1 said:


> I think I'll be finishing early on monday and finding the nearest boozer! :?



Thats what I call getting some booze in you prior to a game, its on wednesday :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Jun 2010)

Doctor":3r74b3gs said:


> WoodAddict":3r74b3gs said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll be finishing early on monday and finding the nearest boozer! :?
> ...



but three days drinking is about right to prepare to see england lose to slovenia 18 nil after rooney has a nice kip on the sidelines shortlyly after kickoff


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Jun 2010)

More cheese 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZq8A59N ... r_embedded


----------



## WoodAddict (19 Jun 2010)

Doctor":kljqgfq0 said:


> WoodAddict":kljqgfq0 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll be finishing early on monday and finding the nearest boozer! :?
> ...



here's me slating capello cus he can't pick a team...... at least he turns up on the right day :roll: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Jun 2010)

course you could just go on monday and watch thrilling fixtures like portugal vs north korea, or switzerland vs chile


----------



## Gary (20 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":2a76cklf said:


> course you could just go on monday and watch thrilling fixtures like portugal vs north korea, or switzerland vs chile



And how would they's be worse than England v Slovenia? :roll:


----------



## OPJ (20 Jun 2010)

Lons":22m0su5x said:


> I agree with all of that but how do you know what Capello is saying. I listen VERY carefully when he speaks and I can't understand half of it :?:
> 
> How the hell can we expect a manager who speaks poor english to converse properly with the English players (Unless they're all fluent in Italian of course) :roll:



I've always wondered this as well and yet, there were a few times during the qualifiers where we played quite well. When he first took the job, I remember he had an interperater with him almost all the time - it didn't look very professional, to say the least!

It's not just the 'language barrier' either - for me, and as with Eriksson before, they have no understanding of the English game as they haven't managed in the Premier League. I bet they haven't come up against our sides very often in European club competition, either. The FA have bought in two managers now who've received great success in other countries but, not over here. They don't understand our game and how 'their way' won't always work. If you were to look at the statisctics, you'd see there haven't been many mangers who've come in to the Premier League from abroad and have achieved immediate success... Some don't achieve any (remember Jacques Santini at Spurs? )

That's why, at club level, a lot of managers with money to spend (Wenger at Arsenal, Benitez at Liverpool, Mourinho at Chelsea...) will bring in players they know they can manipulate from their previous clubs. Trouble is that, without forged documentation, you cannot easily do that on the international stage!! :wink:

Capello *has to* sort it out as this is one of only a few black marks on an otherwise highly successful career in management (though, I doubt the likes of Inter Milan would care about that much if they're happy to employ someone like Benitez!! ).

There's talk that Capello should be sacked if England fail to get past the group stages and I, like many others, agree with that. It ultimately falls on him. But, having penned a deal worth around £4m a year, you have to wonder what kind of compensation he's entitled to, in the event that his contract is terminated prematurely... Can the FA afford to sack him? Or, have we got another Eriksson situation on our hands? :roll:

(Then again, maybe I'm getting ahead of myself a bit, here. )


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Jun 2010)

OPJ":33bjwq9t said:


> ...they have no understanding of the English game as they haven't managed in the Premier League. I bet they haven't come up against our sides very often in European club competition, either.


What _is_ the Elnglish game though Olly?

Part of the issue is thet our league is so good because of the great foreigners over here (let's ignore all the totally average ones who should be replaced with English players) so there is no _English game_ any more.

All our players are used to playing a more continental game surrounded by global players (Harry Redknapp aside, although he is still a quality manager even if he is a crook) so when they come together they should be able to bring any game to the table.

I am seriously starting to believe that there is a mental strength issue with these players. The way they played on Friday was absolutely NOTHING to do with tactics. They couldn't even make a 5 yard pass that they would normally make in their sleep.

Pressure of the occasion got to them, and there's nothing a manager can do about that. What he should be doing is playing more to their strengths, but no amount of tactical nouse could have rectified the fact that we couldn't find another white shirt regularly enough.


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":3tw0q90y said:


> More cheese
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZq8A59N ... r_embedded



Do you have to keep cross posting these in both threads?


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Jun 2010)

You only have to look at Spurs under Ramos to see that foreigners without a superb command of the language will find it difficult. As soon as he was booted out and Harry came in we went from relegation certainties to euro qualifiers, with pretty much the same players.

I think we qualified for the World Cup in spite of Capello, but now that he has had time with them, we are progressively getting worse, it all started with the friendlies and warm up games.

IMO he isn't cut out to motivate a squad in a tournament. I've never been a fan of foreign managers, we have plenty of guys who would do a decent job in this country and would be able to emphasise and motivate the players. Capello just seems like a task master without the man management skills or communication skills to sort this mess out.


----------



## Mike.C (20 Jun 2010)

Going against all common sense and the lackluster rubbish they have played so far, I really do hope that we can turn things around, and even if they do not win the cup England make us proud.

Unlikely?, maybe, but I have just watched the 1966 final again, and I remember the pride we felt by England (for 4 years anyway) being the best in the world. Alright I was a young kid (and even though we let some plonker nick the bleeding cup, and it took Pickles the dog to find it) I remember that like almost every other school boy I was Geoff Hurst when I was kicking the ball about. What Englishman could not be proud of players like Hurst. And what about Ken Wolstenholme famous words

"Here comes Hurst, theres some people on the pitch, they think it's all over (then as Hurst scores his thrid and Englands forth) it is now" 

Believe it or not, one of my most vived memories was going over the park after the game, and kicking the ball which hit the crossbar, bounced down, hit the line and came back out again, just like the disputed goal an hour or so earlier :lol: 
But if you think about the team they have now, what school boy would dream about being any of them? On the other hand put the same players back in the premier league, and many a boy would want to be Rooney. What does this tell you, are they world class players, first class league players, or has the coach's tactics stopped them playing as good as can play.

I for one hope that we can pick ourselves up and show the world we can play a world class game, even if it means we go out in the next round, just as long we go out in style.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jenx (20 Jun 2010)

I know its an obvious point, but consider Rooney for example...
He's on what, £150,000 a week at Old Trafford on first-team wages ... or on 'National Pride' in S.Africa.

Would he 'give his all' and risk a long term injury for National Pride ?
Possibly not.

Same is true for all players, not to single Wayne Rooney out as an exception.

Its the legacy of what everyone knew 30+ years ago.
"Money will ruin the game."
And its not just football. -- Sport is business now, and more to the point, BIG business.

Perhaps thats a little bit why its a fairly poor tournament so far, with quite a few lacklustre displays both on an individual and indeed team levels.. and its not confined to England.. much as ( as a Jock ), I'd like to poke tongue-in-cheek fun ... Its as much a French / German / Dutch problem in reality.
The South Americans seem to be the sides with the most national pride, and moreover, the most 'grit and determination' - particularly Paraguay, Mexico and Uruguay..

However, if you think back to the last three or four World Cups.. once the knockout stages are entered, the games do tend to take a significant upturn when it comes to being a worthwhile spectacle - they're no longer playing a game of 'working the statistics' as in the Group Stages.. its a 'kill or be killed' format, and this has traditionally meant more quality football being played.

We'll see. :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (20 Jun 2010)

Jenx":1sridn04 said:


> I know its an obvious point, but consider Rooney for example...
> He's on what, £150,000 a week at Old Trafford on first-team wages ... or on 'National Pride' in S.Africa.
> 
> Would he 'give his all' and risk a long term injury for National Pride ?
> ...



I agree with most of what you say, but IMHO any player who does not give his all for his country has no place in the national team.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jenx (20 Jun 2010)

They certainly 'should' do .
But money's ruined it.

You would have thought 'representing your country' would be the pinnacle, wouldn't you ?

You saw it in that N.Korean guy, to whom it was 'everything'.

I agree completely, Mike.


----------



## Mike.C (20 Jun 2010)

Jenx":uel64991 said:


> They certainly 'should' do .
> But money's ruined it.
> 
> You would have thought 'representing your country' would be the pinnacle, wouldn't you ?
> ...



You would have thought so wouldn't you, but as you say I think that money has ruined the game.

Yes I saw the North Korean guys. :lol: One of them said that in his mind he could still play, but his body was telling him a different story. In their days it was prue guts and determination that often made the difference between winning and losing.

EDIT ITALY 1 NEWZEALAND 1. :shock: LIKE ENGLAND THEY HAVE DRAWN THEIR FIRST TWO GAMES AGAINST TEAMS YOU WOULD EXPECT THEM TO SLAUGHTER. I AM NOW BEGINING TO THINK THAT THERE MUST BE SOMETHING IN THE WATER AND MAYBE ENGLAND HAS NOT DONE ANY DIFFERENT FROM MOST TEAMS. IN OTHER WORDS PLAY rubbish.Cheers

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Jun 2010)

Might sound knee jerk, but even taking the Argies into account, the way Brazil are playing here, especially that third goal, I can't see far past them.

Obviously until Rooney kicks in and makes it his tournament...


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":yp7r7605 said:


> Obviously until Rooney kicks in and makes it his tournament...



 Thanks for that Mark, I needed cheering up 

I still think Germany will be there in the end, and as an outside bet, I'd tip the Chile team, they have been more impressive than brazil so far.


----------



## barkwindjammer (20 Jun 2010)

keeping a sense of humour is whats important at a time like this (IMHO)


Was in Tesco looking for OXO cubes, I saw beef, chicken, lamb, vegetable and England, so I said to the shop assistant, "what is the England?" and he replied, "its new out, its the laughing stock!! "


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":2ao6ws33 said:


> keeping a sense of humour is whats important at a time like this (IMHO)
> 
> 
> Was in Tesco looking for OXO cubes, I saw beef, chicken, lamb, vegetable and England, so I said to the shop assistant, "what is the England?" and he replied, "its new out, its the laughing stock!! "



Well, it might be worth keeping the jokes on hand until after wednesday, they might just scrape through and go into the second round, although more likely crash out in a limp performance.. but you know what, it could be worse, they could be scottish


----------



## barkwindjammer (20 Jun 2010)

Heaven forbid :wink:


----------



## ByronBlack (21 Jun 2010)

The North Koreans looking good against portugal, as did New Zealand against Italy, it goes to show that hardwork and desire are equally important as ability and skill - shame the england can't look at these teams and emulate their work ethic.


----------



## ByronBlack (21 Jun 2010)

Looks like I spoke to soon, a total 2nd half capitulation!


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Jun 2010)

I haven't followed this thread and not read all of the way through, so I hope that this hasn't been posted before but I see that the Great British institution, Oxo, is getting in on the footballing bandwagon.

They've announced today that they're launching a new cube in honour of England's efforts in the World Cup. The stylish red and silver wrapper is being replaced by a white one with a bold red Cross of St George, and it's going to be marketed as the Laughing Stock.


----------



## OPJ (21 Jun 2010)

I caught the second-half of that Portugal game - Ronaldo almost scored the goal of the tournament, if only it hadn't hit the bar! I didn't think the North Koreans were up to much though, it sounded as though Portugal weren't at their best in the first-half, either. Really looking forward to the game against Brazil now! 8)

Spain looked good as well though, they should've killed the game off... Would be great to see David Villa in the Premiership but, it seems as though he's destined for the Nou Camp?

Did you see the Chile game? Some of their play acting was disgraceful.

A bit of confusion coming from the England camp... Yesterday, John Terry announced that the squad would be holding a "crisis talk" to "clear the air" with Capello... Today, Frank Lampard comes out and says it was nothing like that; they sat and watched the game while Capello (the only one who spoke, apparently) told them where they went wrong? I'm sure Lampard also said there were nine players involved, and they sat around having a beer???

Something funny's going on. :?


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

South Africa 1-0 up -

Good riddence Frenchies.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Jun 2010)

OPJ":9o2pb8e3 said:


> I
> 
> A bit of confusion coming from the England camp... Yesterday, John Terry announced that the squad would be holding a "crisis talk" to "clear the air" with Capello... Today, Frank Lampard comes out and says it was nothing like that; they sat and watched the game while Capello (the only one who spoke, apparently) told them where they went wrong? I'm sure Lampard also said there were nine players involved, and they sat around having a beer???
> 
> Something funny's going on. :?



according to the press (and ever reliable source of info i know ) john terry has it in for cappelo due to him having his captaincy taken away following his affair with Vanessa Perroncel, and that much of the tension in the england camp results from terry's bad attitude

steve gerrard and terry also reportedly have issues after terry named gerard as being one of those who has "plotted" against cappello

all in all a sorry state of affairs for our national team - perhaps they should all grow up and act like proffesionals instead of spoiled children


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jun 2010)

More like good bye to the French footballers. Can't call them a team and our French neighbours agree with me. BUT, if that wonderful bunch of foot brained, over paid persons who call themselves the England team then they will be on the next aircraft after the French me thinks!

Footballers!? There have been better school teams than these! 

I just wonder if they will hesitate to collect their money?


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

Jonzjob":3cag8r2r said:


> More like good bye to the French footballers. Can't call them a team and our French neighbours agree with me. BUT, if that wonderful bunch of foot brained, over paid persons who call themselves the England team then they will be on the next aircraft after the French me thinks!
> 
> Footballers!? There have been better school teams than these!
> 
> I just wonder if they will hesitate to collect their money?



They don't get paid to play for their national team. Only their clubs. Lets wait and see what happens tomorrow, I think we'll get a result.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Jun 2010)

Jonzjob":2tbaz1rs said:


> More like good bye to the French footballers. Can't call them a team and our French neighbours agree with me. BUT, if that wonderful bunch of foot brained, over paid persons who call themselves the England team then they will be on the next aircraft after the French me thinks!
> 
> Footballers!? There have been better school teams than these!
> 
> I just wonder if they will hesitate to collect their money?



I see that these members who hate either football, England or both cannot keep away from the topic :lol:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (22 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":as5d9qz0 said:


> South Africa 1-0 up -
> 
> Good riddence Frenchies.



What a sad way to go out, on goal difference, especially after playing a half decent game.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Walter Hall (22 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":68jvumss said:


> I think we'll get a result.



The one thing of which we can be absolutely certain is that we will get a result. The question is, will it be the result we want. :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

Brittleheart":3vzdoot9 said:


> ByronBlack":3vzdoot9 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'll get a result.
> ...



Good point, its hard to tell at the moment. I think there is a clear division and animosity in the squad, excerbated by Terry's latest stunt, who knows how they will react, the talent and ability is there, but whether the focus and desire is another thing.


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jun 2010)

I don't hate football and just because I live in France I don't do anything but love the country that I and my forefathers were born in, but I do hate the situation where you have a bunch rather than a team claiming to represent any country.

As for if they are paid for this tournament? They, with their meagre pay packet can afford to take a couple of weeks off to show the glory for their country can't they?

My neighbours will soon know if England do well in their next game because they will hear me!


----------



## big soft moose (22 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":2jcjnb0n said:


> Jonzjob":2jcjnb0n said:
> 
> 
> > More like good bye to the French footballers. Can't call them a team and our French neighbours agree with me. BUT, if that wonderful bunch of foot brained, over paid persons who call themselves the England team then they will be on the next aircraft after the French me thinks!
> ...



I dont hate either football or england, I like the beuatiful game and i love my country, 

but the narcisitic bunch of no hopers and blankers who currently constitute our national team, and if press reports are to be beileved are more concerned about who said what about whom, and who got caught shagging who's girlfreind than they are about representing our nation are a different matter

Imo they arent fit to represent us annd should be thoroughly ashamed of their performance both on and off the pitch.

I know they are "only" paid for playing their club, but they are paid extremly well for that, and national call up is part of that job (in a normal job it would be described as "any other duties as might be reasonably expected") Further more representing their country should be an honour not a chore and "lack" of payment for it is not an excuse for turning in a performance that would shame a sunday 5 a side team


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

I dont know why money has come into the discussion, it has nothing to do with playing national football.

Its also not part of their job either, you can represent your country without even being employed by a club.

Representing your nation in a sporting tournament should be an honour and the pinnacle of your career, I feel that a lot of these players, in both english and french teams take it for granted, and treat it with disrespect. Part of that is the management and the football association's fault (It is in the FA's interest to have their most hyped players in the squad to help with their commercial activities) for continually picking these players irrespective of their past performance or off field activities.

When you compare past england squads with this one, I have never disliked or disrespected so many individuals as the current squad.

We need to pick players on merit, and that should be based on both their footballing ability, and their off field stature. I.e no chavs, cheats, thugs or scum bags that fill the current squad.


----------



## studders (22 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":1f4uo6up said:


> no chavs, cheats, thugs or scum bags that fill the current squadS.



I was thinking that the other night when I was watching some game whilst having my nosebag, there really was nothing else to watch, honest. :lol: 

The cheating, the diving, the shirt pulling, the feigning injury to get someone sent off...... where the hell did all that come from? It didn't happen when I were a lad as far as I can remember.
Also, in the crowd was that Thug Zidane. There was recently some TV prog to 'Honour him' ? Honour? after what he did, and I don't care what provocation he had.
He should still be hiding his mug in total shame, not parading about like some hero.
It's about time something meaningful was done to make the Game the sporting event it once was, instead of the money circus it now is.


----------



## Walter Hall (22 Jun 2010)

studders":3ja17m4z said:


> It's about time something meaningful was done to make the Game the sporting event it once was, instead of the money circus it now is.



In the unlikely event that that ever happens I may start to take an interest in it again. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## barkwindjammer (22 Jun 2010)

More cheese anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZq8A59N ... r_embedded


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":1wxf6lys said:


> More cheese anyone?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZq8A59N ... r_embedded



You sir are a troll, and becoming quite dull.


----------



## Doctor (22 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":2vsjrwh4 said:


> They don't get paid to play for their national team. Only their clubs.



Actually they do get paid for playing an international, but no England player takes this money instead it is donated to the "team England charity"


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Jun 2010)

Doctor":2wiy9r35 said:


> ByronBlack":2wiy9r35 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't get paid to play for their national team. Only their clubs.
> ...



That is correct, their match fee's have always been given to charity, it can't be seen as a wage, as you correctly point out that the players don't (and can't) collect it.


----------



## OPJ (22 Jun 2010)

studders":3u4nab6m said:


> It's about time something meaningful was done to make the Game the sporting event it once was, instead of the money circus it now is.



Sadly, I believe that's precisely why nothing every gets done to improve this or any other situation (assistance for referees, salary caps, limits on the number of foreign players/quotas for home-grown talent, etc.). These are the kind of topics and events that get people talking about the game; everyone becomes a football fan. Without so many foreign players, our Premier League becomes less of a commercial asset... You won't attract the world's biggest stars unless you're prepared to offer them ridiculous sums of money. 

But, what can we do? :iduno:

I never fully understood the logic behind stripping John Terry of the captain's armband... Okay, so it _may_ affect morale within the camp (then again, how many other players have done something similar - remember Rooney and the Granny-gate stories?! ). But, if that's the case then, surely he should be sat at home with Michael Owen; nowhere near the rest of the squad?

Another sign of Capello/the FA's weakness in the face of the media, perhaps. 

Though, I still rate John Terry as the best centre-back England have had in recent years. I've never been a huge fan of Ferdinand. If he is dropped though, I hope Michael Dawson gets his chance and shows Capello why he should've been in the final twenty-three initially, far ahead of Carragher and Ledley King.

I agree that the question over a lack of salary is irrelevant at international level though, I do believe bonuses are put in place for victory in the final... Club managers though, are always furious when key players come back injured from a summer tournament and, for several years now, they've been demanding compensation from FIFA. That's no excuse either but, I feel it would have slightly more relevance.


----------



## Mike.C (23 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":2f2233qe said:


> Mike.C":2f2233qe said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":2f2233qe said:
> ...



Who mentioned you Pete, I certainly never even though of you, let alone mention you?

I am just fed up of jonzjob and barkwindjammer (especially barkwindjammer) double posting on here and the other football thread about the bleeding OXO Laughing Stock joke (within 5 posts on page 9 this has been told twice), the what he calls cheesy Neil Morrissey song (at least twice) and other rubbish.

To tell you the truth it probably is just the troll barkwindjammer who is winding me up and not jonzjob, so I really should not have quoted his post.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jun 2010)

3pm today

come on England do us proud!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike.C (23 Jun 2010)

News Headlines at 6pm from Sky News England 3 v 1 Slovenia, USA 1 v 0 Algeria :lol: I can dream can't I :lol: 

COME ON ENGLAND

Defoe and Rooney up front it's about time.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (23 Jun 2010)

YES DEFOE PUTS ENGLAND 1 UP

COME ON ENGLAND

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (23 Jun 2010)

Get in there!!!

This is much more like the group of players we have out there!

Still a bit sloppy at times but a million times better than we have seen.

Also, what the hell was Glen Johnson doing in that tackle when he got himself booked??? Early game nerves is the only explanation for making that tackle when the player is 30 yards from his own goal on the side line!

Anyway, COME ON ENGLAND!!!


----------



## ByronBlack (23 Jun 2010)

I guess barkwind can go choke on his oxo cube.


----------



## Mike.C (23 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":31yqs7z6 said:


> Get in there!!!
> 
> This is much more like the group of players we have out there!
> 
> ...



Nice one England AND WELL DONE DEFOE

They were brilliant for 80 of the 93 minutes

BryonBlack wrote;



> I guess barkwind can go choke on his oxo cube.



Yeah mate the troll! :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## barkwindjammer (23 Jun 2010)

Well that was good, it chokes me to say that, might be the OXO
it aint over til Linda Belingham sings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmdxmcG- ... re=related


----------



## Ironballs (23 Jun 2010)

Vindaloo, vindaloo, nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah, we're gonna score one more than you. ENGLAND!


----------



## OPJ (23 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":2h9md2pr said:


> Also, what the hell was Glen Johnson doing in that tackle when he got himself booked??? Early game nerves is the only explanation for making that tackle when the player is 30 yards from his own goal on the side line!



He didn't get booked for that reckless challenge in the first half and got away with another one mid-way through the second half - I think there was a penalty shout against him, as well? Or, was that Upson? 

Johnson did get booked for a "dive"... Basically, he did what I call the "Gerrard Tactic" (he did the same thing in 2006, at the death of the defeat to Portugal). Knock the ball past the defender but deliberately run in to him, fall to the fall and scream at the referee!  Gerrard's looked even more pathetic as he actually changed direction to run in to the centre-back (might have been Carvalho?).

Barry and Ashley Cole also got away lightly when they should clearly have been booked in the first-half. Why was the ref so lenient towards England? The Slovenian left-back was booked immediately in the second-half for an identical challenge to the one Johnson got away with... We can't afford to lose him because, erm, we don't seem to have any alternative solutions on the bench or in the Premiership!! 

We really should've killed the game off soon after Defoe hit the back of the net (you could also argue that the 'keeper should've saved that! ). Although we generally played quite well, I still think we were fortunate, from then on, that Slovenia's midfielders didn't have much hope of finding a forward player with their passing! :wink:

Great to see Defoe given his chance but I was disappointed to see Rooney keep his place in the team, mainly because of his post-match comments the other night. But also, because he clearly isn't fit and is trying to fight off some kind of injury... Eriksson had a knack for doing this - fielding players who were clearly injured (Rooney, Owen and Beckham spring to mind) and only making things a lot worse. We've already lost Ledley King; let's hope history doesn't repeat itself! :?

Then again, when you look at the options on the bench (Crouch and Heskey), I guess there isn't another easy answer - unless, he decides to go with a four-man midfield, with Gerrard or Joe Cole in support of the lone striker. Problem then is that Defoe can't hold the ball up on his own.

Looks like it could be Germany next, and on BBC as well!! 8) Though, I still wish Adrain Chiles had dragged Mark Lawrenson along with him, when he went to ITV....


----------



## TrimTheKing (23 Jun 2010)

OPJ":lcn1hb0n said:


> TrimTheKing":lcn1hb0n said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what the hell was Glen Johnson doing in that tackle when he got himself booked??? Early game nerves is the only explanation for making that tackle when the player is 30 yards from his own goal on the side line!
> ...



You are of course, correct 



OPJ":lcn1hb0n said:


> I still wish Adrain Chiles had dragged Mark Lawrenson along with him, when he went to ITV....



Tell me about it! I was screaming at the TV for him to stop trying to make stupid f&^king wisecracks that were absolutely dire!

The pick of the bunch:

Commentator (Can't remember his name): How did he think he could get away with that right under the referee's nose?
Lawro: It's a big nose.

WTF?

Commentator: I'm with you. (agreeing on something).
Lawro: I know you are.
Commentator: I wish I wasn't!

Don't we effing all! Shut the pineapple up and get on with talking about football. You're not funny so stop trying to be, you silly billy!


Grrrrrr


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jun 2010)

Is it only me, or did Upson play like a statue that was given just a couple of 'Pinocchio' moments? 

Nothing against West Ham, but maybe we know why they are where they are?

Rooney needed to hit that effort with the outside of his right foot. Goalie wouldn't have stood a hope. But Rooney curled it the wrong way! 

John :wink:


----------



## WoodAddict (24 Jun 2010)

Finally they wake up! Can't wait 'til Sunday!

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Noel (24 Jun 2010)

Gandalf goes to the world cup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlErjoT_5w4


----------



## Noel (25 Jun 2010)

Breaking news:

The England team visited an orphanage in South Africa this morning. 'It feels good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope, constantly struggling and facing the impossible' said Jamal Umboto aged 7.


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2010)

:lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (25 Jun 2010)

custard cream anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS3OUr ... re=related


----------



## Mike.C (25 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":jw8uw7ce said:


> custard cream anyone?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS3OUr ... re=related



Hey Breakwindjammer, make with the feet and P off :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (27 Jun 2010)

I'm going to the pub now but I thought I'd just say it one last time..........

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Mattty (27 Jun 2010)

Noel":smcl8v6b said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> The England team visited an orphanage in South Africa this morning. 'It feels good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope, constantly struggling and facing the impossible' said Jamal Umboto aged 7.



Brilliant


----------



## Lons (27 Jun 2010)

HOW ******* EMBARASSING IS THAT :?:


----------



## Karl (27 Jun 2010)

Well top banana's to Germany - they were great. We were pants. At best. 

The goal that wasn't might have made a difference, but I doubt it. In defence we were shocking. 

Still, at least I have Argentina in the sweep stake.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Jun 2010)

Well, I suppose that kills this thread off then  :roll:


----------



## Blister (27 Jun 2010)

Jonzjob":bvt3y2xv said:


> Well, I suppose that kills this thread off then  :roll:





Its over , can we all go back to normal please :lol: 

After all , Its only a game , :lol:


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (27 Jun 2010)

Oxo can now bring out a new stock flavour named after the England team ...."Laughing Stock "


----------



## Blister (27 Jun 2010)

Cowboy _Builder":3u3nooij said:


> Oxo can now bring out a new stock flavour named after the England team ...."Laughing Stock "




=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mike.C (27 Jun 2010)

Cowboy _Builder":a868psu1 said:


> Oxo can now bring out a new stock flavour named after the England team ...."Laughing Stock "



I don't know why people do not read the thread. The above has been posted time and time again.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Doctor (27 Jun 2010)

Blister":meq11gqs said:


> Jonzjob":meq11gqs said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose that kills this thread off then  :roll:
> ...



OK, back to normal, every other post should be a for sale thread. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (27 Jun 2010)

Doctor":gqrq53n8 said:


> Blister":gqrq53n8 said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":gqrq53n8 said:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jun 2010)

Bloomin' threadbare!

:wink:


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Jun 2010)

:evil: :evil: :evil: Thats it im selling all my Festool German gits

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (27 Jun 2010)

Doctor":3i12ypbo said:


> Blister":3i12ypbo said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":3i12ypbo said:
> ...



Now :-k :-k is that a request , can be arranged very easy :lol:


----------



## Blister (27 Jun 2010)

Blister":dm43ule1 said:


> Doctor":dm43ule1 said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":dm43ule1 said:
> ...



For sale , 11 men who were supposed to go all the way #-o cant put a price on , not sure of the value

Still they did try :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (27 Jun 2010)

Blister":2yljcn9l said:


> Blister":2yljcn9l said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor":2yljcn9l said:
> ...



Well if you are a dealer it's not in drugs, unless you use your own product, because you have to be well out of your head if you think anyone would want to buy them :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (27 Jun 2010)

Yes they were poor,
Yes Geramany outplayed us,
Yes we were terrible at the back.

No excuses....... We were given a bad decision on the lampard goal but hey-ho it's over now and we won't use that as an excuse.......

Well Played Germany!   :roll: :roll: :? :?


----------



## big soft moose (27 Jun 2010)

David Blaine is said to be gutted as his record for doing nothing in a box for 42 days has been broken by Wayne Rooney


----------



## studders (27 Jun 2010)

Karl":2wbp9vw6 said:


> Still, at least I have Argentina in the sweep stake.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Dare I mention who I have?


Difficult day for me, had we won then I lose so :lol: or 

As we lost then I'm still in with a chance.  or :lol: 

Ho Hum


----------



## Mike.C (27 Jun 2010)

studders":2w3oh34x said:


> Karl":2w3oh34x said:
> 
> 
> > Still, at least I have Argentina in the sweep stake.
> ...



Yes a little birdy told me that you stand to win if they get to the finals and win. 50/50 to keep my mouth shut? :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (27 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":1wk9gz4f said:


> 50/50 to keep my mouth shut? :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



OK Mike, done


IOU is in the post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (27 Jun 2010)

I dunno what all the fuss is about. It clearly didn't cross the line as this picture shows...


----------



## Lons (27 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":27y3lalz said:


> I dunno what all the fuss is about. It clearly didn't cross the line as this picture shows...



If that's the technology they're talking about then forget it :lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (28 Jun 2010)

Sponsored by OXO


----------



## beech1948 (28 Jun 2010)

ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho 
ho ho ho ho ho Ha ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah aha ho ho ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## llangatwgnedd (28 Jun 2010)

Beep Beep, 
Agent Capello, please return to Welsh Headquarters, you have successfully completed your mission. Message finished. Beep Beep.


----------



## Karl (28 Jun 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Lons (28 Jun 2010)

Just rec the following text message on my mobile:-

_All future England football matches are to be shown on the adult gay channel.
It has been decided that the sight of 11 pineapples getting hammered for 90 minutes is too explicit for normal TV viewing_


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jul 2010)

Well Germany beating Argentina 4.0 makes me feel a bit better. What a game and what a team Germany is turning out to be, if they continue to play like they did today, they are going to take the cup back home with them. Only Spain can stop them. heh heh 

Studders my man don't forget the 50/50 :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WoodAddict (3 Jul 2010)

has anybody else heard the Stevie Gerrard/John Terry rumour?


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jul 2010)

WoodAddict":2xr78c0e said:


> has anybody else heard the Stevie Gerrard/John Terry rumour?



What's that?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Doctor (3 Jul 2010)

In my opening post I predicted Holland or Spain, wish I'd put money on it, although the bloody germans may spoil it.


----------



## WoodAddict (3 Jul 2010)

Mike.C":3kgwsw87 said:


> WoodAddict":3kgwsw87 said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody else heard the Stevie Gerrard/John Terry rumour?
> ...



could a forum be categorised as "press" there is a court ruling on keeping the press quiet that is still in force. All the papers have the story ready, but they have to wait for the ban that is up at the end of the tournament.

basically, there was an incident with a player that caused a massive split in the camp. 2 key players had a big argument over it and that's why the team heads were down all through the tournament.

Obviously this is only a rumour at this stage but I've heard it from a few different places and the story is exactly the same.


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jul 2010)

Ah I see :lol: thanks Paul.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Doctor (4 Jul 2010)

The rumour is Gerrard has got his wifes sister pregnant and that Terry fell out with Cappello that his affair cost him the captaincy and Gerrards indiscretion was being hushed up.

The only minor flaw in this rumour is that his wife does not have a sister :lol:


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Jul 2010)

No but she has a brother. If Gerrard has made him pregnant it's little wonder that there was a major split in the camp.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Jul 2010)

Doctor":3667lhbx said:


> The rumour is Gerrard has got his wifes sister pregnant and that Terry fell out with Cappello that his affair cost him the captaincy and Gerrards indiscretion was being hushed up.
> 
> The only minor flaw in this rumour is that his wife does not have a sister :lol:



Thats the one i heard too and something about Rooney and ladies of the night lol


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jul 2010)

Doctor":1gfdbmsj said:


> Anyway I have drifted off track, WHO DO YOU THINK WILL WIN
> 
> I reckon.......... Holland or Spain.



with the ability to predict the future like that , you better do the lottery this week


----------



## Woodfinish Man (8 Jul 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Impressive prediction, if I were a betting man I'd have given you 20/1 on that bet at the beginning of the tournament.

Don't really mind who wins now just hoping for a world cup final classic.


----------



## Ad de Crom (8 Jul 2010)

Hup Holland hup, may the best win!!!!
Cheers, Ad :lol:


----------

